# From Russia with love



## Watchurself (Feb 20, 2019)

New arrival this morning. Ordered this without taking anything into consideration (size, style etc) just went on a friend's recommendation to try a Vostok from Russia. Actually sits quite well for a big watch on a little wrist! 









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Vostok are great watches for the money, you'll end up with loads of them now......slippery slope :yes:


----------



## Watchurself (Feb 20, 2019)

Toddy101 said:


> Vostok are great watches for the money, you'll end up with loads of them now......slippery slope:yes:


Yeah, £50 delivered! Actually really like the look of it and at that price point think it's a steal! Had decided to stop all this watch buying and just stick to one watch but this has thrown a spanner in the works now haha

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice for that money. I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## Watchurself (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks great on the NATO strap anyway! 









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

That bezel is brass underneath. If you like the look and have some hydrchloric kicking around you can strip the chrome.

Edit. Actually it might not be? Some are chromed steel or ally according to The Internet? @NOTSHARP might be able to shed some light...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

looks good everyone should have a Vostok in there collection


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

Great watch , I love Vostoks


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Good on the nato. I'd stick the bracelet straight in the bin else you are going to have a bald patch!

A good value proposition that you know will be tough as old boots


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

ry ry said:


> That bezel is brass underneath. If you like the look and have some hydrchloric kicking around you can strip the chrome.
> 
> Edit. Actually it might not be? Some are chromed steel or ally according to The Internet? @NOTSHARP might be able to shed some light...


 Meranom lists it as stainless steel.

Steve.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great looking watch, @Watchurself. I, like you, have slim wrists and although I have to be a bit careful what watches to wear, I have found that sometimes a quite large watch will sit perfectly on the wrist and be more stable than some smaller watches.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Watchurself said:


> New arrival this morning. Ordered this without taking anything into consideration (size, style etc) just went on a friend's recommendation to try a Vostok from Russia. Actually sits quite well for a big watch on a little wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which model is this? I really like it a lot!!!


----------



## Watchurself (Feb 20, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F192733485961

This one mate


----------

